# Cool Looking Rvs



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Seen this on MSN and thought others might like to see







only drawback is no Outback









http://editorial.autos.msn.com/slideshow.a...1&GT1=22018

BTW, I think a # 8 would be perfect for
















Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I like #3 with the "sightseer windows"









Rick


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Those are cool, especially #8. A friend of the family was willing to pay Blue Bird alot of $$$$$ to custom build a class a that would hold a small convertible, after about a year they returned his deposit and said is wasn't possible. Looks like the Germans did it, great idea though no pull behind vehicle just no basement storage either.

Brad


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY! Sign me up!! In fact, I'll take 2!!

We both really like the teardrops, too. In fact, had circumstances happened only a bit differently 4 years ago ... that's probably what we'd be pulling!!

As for the horsetrailer/camper...we saw one last summer!! A HUGE silver beast pulled into the CG at sunset and we just stood there with our jaws agape. It was HUGE and the driver manipulated it like it was a CAR! Very impressive and, with the sun glinting off of all that chrome - IMPOSSIBLE to miss.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Those are cool, especially #8. A friend of the family was willing to pay Blue Bird alot of $$$$$ to custom build a class a that would hold a small convertible, after about a year they returned his deposit and said is wasn't possible. Looks like the Germans did it, great idea though no pull behind vehicle just no basement storage either.
> 
> Brad










Agreed, If given the $$$$$$ to own one, I suppose I could make that sacrifice it need be









Ed


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ABSOLUTELY! Sign me up!! In fact, I'll take 2!!
> 
> We both really like the teardrops, too. In fact, had circumstances happened only a bit differently 4 years ago ... that's probably what we'd be pulling!!
> 
> As for the horsetrailer/camper...we saw one last summer!! A HUGE silver beast pulled into the CG at sunset and we just stood there with our jaws agape. It was HUGE and the driver manipulated it like it was a CAR! Very impressive and, with the sun glinting off of all that chrome - IMPOSSIBLE to miss.










Knew you would my friend









Ed


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Number 3 is my choice - hands down! Look at the woodwork! Classy and comfortable without trying to be showy.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

I love those 4WD Sportsmobile's. Not very practical for a family of 4 though ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Number 3 is my choice - hands down! Look at the woodwork! Classy and comfortable without trying to be showy.


Hey now - if you own any one them ('cept maybe the teardrop), do you really thing you'd be concerned about (not) being "showy"? Isn't that the whole idea????


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Number 3 is my choice - hands down! Look at the woodwork! Classy and comfortable without trying to be showy.


Hey now - if you own any one them ('cept maybe the teardrop), do you really thing you'd be concerned about (not) being "showy"? Isn't that the whole idea????
[/quote]

Well, I've been to a number of RV shows where it seems a contest between the big motor home companies to use more marble, glass, mirrors, fiber optic lights, chandeliers, fireplaces, flat screen TVs, you name it, than any other manufacturer. I like the look and feel of wood and the kind of furnishings that say "you paid for comfort and relaxation, here it is". A personal space that speaks to me not to visitors.

It always seemed like all that fancy was out of place when after you step out of one side of the 'palace' to walk around the other side and drag out the sewer pipe to empty the tanks.

It's a personal issue I guess.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Number 3 is my choice - hands down! Look at the woodwork! Classy and comfortable without trying to be showy.


Hey now - if you own any one them ('cept maybe the teardrop), do you really thing you'd be concerned about (not) being "showy"? Isn't that the whole idea????
[/quote]

Well, I've been to a number of RV shows where it seems a contest between the big motor home companies to use more marble, glass, mirrors, fiber optic lights, chandeliers, fireplaces, flat screen TVs, you name it, than any other manufacturer. I like the look and feel of wood and the kind of furnishings that say "you paid for comfort and relaxation, here it is". A personal space that speaks to me not to visitors. 
*
It always seemed like all that fancy was out of place when after you step out of one side of the 'palace' to walk around the other side and drag out the sewer pipe to empty the tanks. *

*It's a personal issue I gues*s.
[/quote]

OHHHHH, I agree. ABSOLUTELY!!! But then, I don't/won't own one of those beasts


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

'Ohana said:


> Seen this on MSN and thought others might like to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed ,I loved those mature RV pics. Henry Ford Museum has several vintage models







..WE love that place.
Jan


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

SmkSignals said:


> I love those 4WD Sportsmobile's. Not very practical for a family of 4 though ...


Reminds me of my first RV, a 1968 VW Campmobile. With the roof popped up, one person could stand up to change his mind if the other people didn't mind the view







. I bought it for $650, had to replace the motor once at a cost of $175 and the clutch for $85. Furtherest it went was 50 miles away and ended up sleeping in a tent. Only really camped in it 4 times, But it was great to use a the drive-in







.

I like the [email protected] units. Saw them at a dealer a couple of years ago. If it was just the wife and I a few years ago, we might have tried one of these. But they are pricey for what you get. On second thought, I think I'll stay with my 30' OB.


----------

